# Trying Flouro's, haven't seen these on this site..



## Mr. Bud (Dec 16, 2006)

Can anyone tell me about these flouro's.. I already purchased the eight light system.... Here are the spec's on the bulbs...

_Efficient Sunleaves VitaLUME T5 Fluorescent Bloom and Grow Tubes provide light in the correct spectrum range to give plants exactly what they need to produce abundant fruit and flowers or prolific vegetative growth. Each four-foot, 54W bloom tube produces 4400 lumens at a color temp of 2900 K while each four-foot, 54W grow tube produces 4200 lumens at a color temp of 5000 K. These tubes serve as replacements for the tubes in Pioneer fixtures but can also be used in any T5 compatible four-foot fixture that will start a 54W tube._


The site is called: www.sunleaves.com  I was told that these bulbs combined put off 20,000 lumens with a full light spectrum for growth and flowering.  One system is 400w with two systems your at 1000w.  

I already purchased one, figured if it won't work well for flowering then I will use it for clones and growth... 

Let me know if I'm all wet here.. I am new and this is my first grow.. 

Thanks dudes..  :bugger:


----------

